# [SOLVED] Xorg nie startuje - nvidia

## Dzanar

Witam.

Mam nastepujacy problem zainstalowalem sobie X11 oraz sterowniki nvidia. Zaladowalem modul zrobilem konfiguracje tak jak to jest opisane w podreczniku gentoo i po wydaniu polecenia X -config plik_z_confingiem jedyne co sie dzieje to czarny ekran i koniec  :Sad:  system sie zawiesza.. W czym tkwi problem ewentualnie w jaki sposob zlokalizowac go?

EDIT: Dodam ze kernel to gentoo i kompilowany przez genkernela

EDIT2: Udalo mi sie dojsc do tego ze si ejuz nie wiesza ale wyskakuja komunikaty ze nei moze zaladowac modulu evdev ;(Last edited by Dzanar on Tue Apr 06, 2010 11:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Crenshaw

Jakies logi? np. /var/log/Xorg.0.log i /etc/make.conf

to wyglada na zblizony problem

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-820358.html

obejrzyj sobie post napisany Garrappachc

----------

## Garrappachc

W make.conf musisz dodać

```
INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

i przekompilować to, co trzeba  nowymi flagami

```
emerge -avDN world
```

Zrób jeszcze (przed rebootem):

```
rc-update add hald default
```

I będzie śmigać.

----------

## Dzanar

Niestety dalej nie dziala  :Sad:  Pojawia sie czarny ekran. I nie da sie nic zrobic ani nie da sie przejsc na nastepna konsole ani nic. System nie reaguje na jakie kolwiek polecenia wprowadzane z klawiatury co jakis czas tylko miga kontrolka od dysku. Ponizej zamieszczam logi i konfiguracje swoja.

/etc/make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde hal dvd alsa cdr"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux darkstar 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Sun Apr 4 15:38:56 CEST 2010 x86_64

Build Date: 04 April 2010  05:48:09PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr  4 22:16:52 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(II) Loader magic: 0xde0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:0393:0000:0000 nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7300 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xfc000000/16777216, I/O @ 0x0000bc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [45] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [46] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [47] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [48] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [49] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [50] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [51] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [52] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [53] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [54] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [55] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [56] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [57] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [58] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [59] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [60] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [61] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [62] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [63] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [64] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [65] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 21:19:30 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:42:04 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [45] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [46] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [47] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [48] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [49] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [50] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [51] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [52] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [53] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [54] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [55] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [56] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [57] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [58] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [59] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [60] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [61] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [62] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [63] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [64] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [65] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) Apr 04 22:16:55 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Apr 04 22:16:55 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Apr 04 22:16:55 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7300 GT (G73) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.73.22.18.00

(II) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7300 GT at PCI:2:0:0:

(--) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0):     Tatung E15T3G (CRT-1)

(--) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0): Tatung E15T3G (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1

(==) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0): 

(==) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0): 

(II) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(--) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (86, 84); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [45] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [46] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [47] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [48] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [49] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [50] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [51] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [52] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [53] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [54] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [55] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [56] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [57] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [58] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [59] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [60] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [61] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [62] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [63] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [64] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [65] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Apr 04 22:16:57 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: always reports core events

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Tue Oct 20 21:25:04 PDT 2009

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   #Load "dri"

   Load "extmod"

   Load "record"

   Load "dbe"

   #Load "dri2"

   Load "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Prosze o pomoc  :Sad: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Jeszcze, zapomniałem

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

Teraz zadziała.

----------

## Dzanar

Wlasnie ze mam ustawione na nvidia i nie dziala  :Sad:  Efekt taki jest ze obraz jest czarny i tyle. Kombinacja klawiszy na konsole przejsc sie nie da ani nic. Jutro jeszcze jak cos sprawdze czy uda mi sie zalogowac do kompa przez ssh wtedy.

----------

## Garrappachc

Wywal z xorga wszystkie inputy - zostaw w sekcji ServerLayout tylko Screen i Identifier. Przejrzyj google, czy zainstalowałeś właściwe stery do Twojej karty. Jak instalowałeś xorga? Pokaż

```
modprobe -l | grep nvidia
```

----------

## Dzanar

Wywalilem wszytskie inputy niestety dalej ten sam problem.. Log staje w tym samym miejscu. Modul od sterow zaladowany jest:

```

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/video/nvidia.ko

```

Wg. googla stery zainstalowalem dobre. Instalowalem je tak emerge nvidia-drivers. A Xorga instalowalem tak ze ustawilem te zmienne INPUT_DEVICES i VIDEO_CARDS w make.conf i emerge xorg-x11. Kombinowalem z tym juz troszke czasu ale skonczyly sie mi pomysly juz.

----------

## Garrappachc

A jak startujesz X'y? Spróbuj

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

Oczywiście, ustaw sobie gdm w /etc/conf.d/xdm.

----------

## Dzanar

Dzieki za pomoc  :Wink:  Udalo sie i wszystko dziala  :Wink: 

----------

